# NASCAR Photos



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Recently I have been shooting NASCAR. Some CC would be appreciated


----------



## silve225 (Oct 8, 2012)

I like them all except for the top right. The top right one is just to plain but that just might be me.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks, not sure why there are so many views n no comments. Could be a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## dtprkr (Oct 9, 2012)

I like your work here.  Nice job of capturing the car. Can you give the details of your set up and settings?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 10, 2012)

The first one looks a little soft. The shot of Carl Edwards doesn't do anything for me, cutting the car off behind the wall.  I like the 3rd one, nice angle shows the banking really well and is just a nice clean shot.  Last one can't really see enough of the car.  I know it's the victory burnout but to the person that doesn't, they would have trouble figuring it out.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 10, 2012)

dtprkr said:
			
		

> I like your work here.  Nice job of capturing the car. Can you give the details of your set up and settings?



Well each pan is different. Basically I try to find a clean spot if possible. The one car is cut off cause its different. I start with an idea of speed. Basically I'm at 1/40th maybe 1/30th. From there I adjust my aperture n iso. Ideally I want to be at f11. Sometimes I have to be at f22 and 100 iso. I really need a ND filter.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 10, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> The first one looks a little soft. The shot of Carl Edwards doesn't do anything for me, cutting the car off behind the wall.  I like the 3rd one, nice angle shows the banking really well and is just a nice clean shot.  Last one can't really see enough of the car.  I know it's the victory burnout but to the person that doesn't, they would have trouble figuring it out.



Sorry you feel that way but your the only one. The last shot works cause it would be used for editorial. I like the bank shot. Have to be different for NASCAR. The shooting there is limited.


----------



## matthewo (Oct 10, 2012)

yeah a nice 4-6 stop ND filter would deffently be ideal.  i really like the B+W  i just got.  the background even though your panning, still is a bit distracting because its in sharp focus


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 10, 2012)

I like them but I think you need a little longer lens... or crop a little dead space out.  For instance, in the first one, I think it's good including the panned crowd to give the photograph the sense of motion, but the amount you've included makes it seem like they are the subject rather than the car.  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 11, 2012)

If I used my 500, I'd be too tight and would see enough of the motion. I agree with what ur saying but not in NASCAR. When I do alms or grand am, you can do this because of the track configuration.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 12, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've shot Nascar at Talladega.  I'm guessing that you were shooting from the stands?  I agree that the burnout would work as part of a package, I thought that at the time, but as a stand alone I just find a little too much smoke.  The bank shot is as I said nice and clean.  What track is this?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice panning!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 12, 2012)

It must be hard making shots of Nascar look exciting when they just go round in an oval


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> It must be hard making shots of Nascar look exciting when they just go round in an oval



The race I shot I was working the pits most of the time, that's where all the action is, unless there is a wreck.  It's like shooting F1, everything starts to look the same.  I've seen some brilliant shots from both types of racing, generally coming from the guys that follow the circuit, increases the odds of getting some great stuff when you shoot all the races. Just like anything else.


----------



## sapper6fd (Oct 12, 2012)

How do you confuse a NASCAR fan?  



Turn right


----------



## Thanasis_gs (Oct 13, 2012)

I really liked the motion effect in the first one. Nice job!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> The race I shot I was working the pits most of the time, that's where all the action is, unless there is a wreck.  It's like shooting F1, everything starts to look the same.  I've seen some brilliant shots from both types of racing, generally coming from the guys that follow the circuit, increases the odds of getting some great stuff when you shoot all the races. Just like anything else.



Ive seen a few situation where i think air has got under car and they have flipped shots of that would look good if nobody got hurt


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 13, 2012)

Like any car races there is always the possibility of spectacular crashes.  Nascar has more than it's share of them, being in the right place when it happens is all about luck for the most part. Some tracks have certain areas that are more prone to crashes, being able to shoot around these areas, while restricted to only accredited photographers, do produce some great images.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> Like any car races there is always the possibility of spectacular crashes.  Nascar has more than it's share of them, being in the right place when it happens is all about luck for the most part. Some tracks have certain areas that are more prone to crashes, being able to shoot around these areas, while restricted to only accredited photographers, do produce some great images.



I dont usual spray shoot but i got a great 11 shots of a rally car flipping on its roof a few years ago all the other photographers were on the safe side they missed it


----------



## tirediron (Oct 13, 2012)

gsgary said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being on the unsafe side can have it's drawbacks...  I was shooting a tough-truck rally a couple of years ago, and had a great position.  I got this shot, and then had to beat feet out of the area as he caught his left rear on the log and came right over top, landing upside down pretty much right where I was shooting....


----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Being on the unsafe side can have it's drawbacks...  I was shooting a tough-truck rally a couple of years ago, and had a great position.  I got this shot, and then had to beat feet out of the area as he caught his left rear on the log and came right over top, landing upside down pretty much right where I was shooting....



But you got the shot


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 14, 2012)

These shots are from Loudon and Dover. Im normally in the infield but for Dover, I was on top of the building in turn 1. After a while, you only need so much of cars panning or super sharp front 3/4 shots. In reality the only thing thats important are the start, finish, multiple cars in a single frame. I rarely stick around the pits for those photos. Next race, Ill get start finish and tons of pit shots. I don't have any, so I need to build that aspect.


----------

